# TAFE programs



## Daniel83Lin (Jun 17, 2015)

Dear all

I managed to get my PR sometime March last year under the category of "accountant". I was lucky to scrape through the last few subclass 189 cohorts with the minimum 60 points. Since then, I understand the minimum qualifying point total for this category has been adjusted to 70. Hence, this PR is especially important to me and I've been planning my move for the longest time. There are 2 major concerns: (1) Housing and (2) Jobs. I'm sure this is on every migrant's list of top priorities. To those who have made the leap and have settled themselves in Australia successfully, i would be grateful for your insights here. 

I am 33, Asian (Chinese), and graduated with a degree in economics and business. I've about 8 years of work experience in taxation, with the last 3 spent specializing in FATCA/CRS. It's a niche area - highly lucrative but very, very specialised. And for this reason it is unlikely i will be able to find the same kind of work in Australia. This is a job that is very demanding on stakeholder engagement and communication skills. Not being a native speaker and without local experience means I can all but forget about continuing my career in Australia. Without Australian tax experience, i can forget about practicing tax in Australia as well. People have advised me to invest in an Australian masters degree in taxation instead of changing careers. In my view, there are way too many masters graduates looking for employment and without local experience and a high level of communication skill, this may be a waste of A$50k - the minimum i'd expect to spend on a one year course. 

All the above means I will have to change my career and take a big pay-cut to make a living down under. I know many migrants have made similar sacrifices and I am no exception. But are there migrants who have completely switched their careers at mid-age? I suspect there are, and i would love to hear your story.

I am looking at TAFE courses in Perth / Melbourne, and have shortlisted a few areas which I think may interest me. My strategy is to invest in a TAFE course to obtain hands on experience, and hopefully net a job upon graduation. I've considered the following;

1. Dental courses (e.g. dental assisting, dental technology)
2. Graduate certificate in migration
3. Information technology related courses such as networking 

Do you think the above is a realistic strategy? I am not expecting to make a lot. I believe the minimum cost of living would require me to get a job that pays at least 50-60k p.a. I have a wife but no kids. 

Would appreciate any advice. Thanks.


----------

